# GAME THREAD: Portland Trail Blazers vs. Los Angeles Lakers



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

<center><font size=5><font color=red>Portland Trail Blazers</font> 
*VS* 
<font color=purple>Los Angeles Lakers</font></font></center>

<center>2-21-03
TV: KGW

 *<font color=red>VS</font>*  </center> </center>
<center>

_*Main Matchup*_
 *VS* 

 *VS* 
 *VS* 
</center>
<center><font color=red>*Portland (35-18) Los Angeles (28-25)*</font></center>

*Click on the pictures up above to access more information on the players and teams involved in the game.*


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*Shaq Is Ready For Friday's Game*



> LOS ANGELES -- Lakers star Shaquille O'Neal sat out Tuesday night's game against Yao Ming and the Houston Rockets because of a sore left knee. He will also miss Wednesday night's game at Utah.
> 
> "We think he'll be ready Friday,'' coach Phil Jackson said before what he called the Lakers' biggest game since they last played the Rockets on Jan. 17.


http://espn.go.com/nba/news/2003/0217/1510376.html


----------



## ahmed81 (Jan 19, 2003)

Hey, what's up Loyalty4Life. It should be a great game on Friday. I hope Shaq makes it back, we'll need him then. Anyways, I'll check in after the game. Good luck.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

HUGE game on Friday! We need to go down to L.A. and punk the Lakers. The Blazer players know that their popularity quotient in the Portland area increases 10 times each time they beat the Lakers.


GO BLAZERS!!!


----------



## blazerfan4life (Dec 31, 2002)

if we can play half as good as we did againt the WARRIORS...i see no problem with winning this game...the LAKERS are the defending champs....but they haven't played...that great overall....so i hope for a win and hope KOBE doesn't get his 40


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

With Kobe and Shaq not 100% I see a Blazers victory on Friday.

Pip already planted the motovational seed in Bonzi before the Warriors game. We know Rasheed,Pippen,DD and DA will be ready for the Lakers.


Portland by 12

104-92


----------



## Arizona Bay (Jan 3, 2003)

*BIG* Big, game....

The Lakers scare the begeezus out of me. :uhoh: 

Go get 'em guys! Play with a MEAN ON! :devil:


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Section 301 - I'll be there. After the disappointing loss in November, it would be nice to see a Blazer win this time.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Hey, where is *Ron*? Aren't we suppose to talk a little smack before the game!?!?!  

I think that this is going to be a great game.


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

I really wish I could see this game.

I'd like to see Bonzi take it to rack and post up Bryant as much as possible. Although it's very unlikely that Bryant would get in foul trouble, it would at least help tire him a little for the end of the game. I expect to see a lot of Rick Fox on Bonzi just for that reason, though.

Also, it seems like Shaq has been a step slow on defense most of the season (not Sabonis slow, but still), presumably due to being out of shape early and the Toe. This could mean good things for cutters and for DA's quick first step.

You got to think both teams will be pretty motivated for this!


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Guys, If Portland moves with the ball like last night, they can beat the Lakers or any team for that matter. When our boys cut to the hoop they're a thing of beauty to watch! Will they attack is the question and do it all night? I hope so, cause they can beat the Lakers soundly if they do.

On a side note Kobe is not hurt, it's BS, so expect the best player in the game to get damn near 40 if not more. If ya don't believe me check the highlights of the Utah game, a man with a bad leg can't do what he did to them and get 40. On top of that an unhealthy Shaq is still dangerous but if our boys attack him they might be able to get him in foul trouble early." Might I SAID" Look for DA, Patterson and Wells to take on that role. 

Energy is the key to this game. Our team has more of it than the Lakers except Kobe, will that be enough? God I hope so! I'd love to see our team crush the Lakers and put a message in their heads for once on their court!:yes:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*....*

1. Kobe isn't hurt, if you have been watching any basketball lately you know that is the biggest line of BS to hit the newspapers this year.
2. Shaq is Shaq, the key is not letting his supporting cast get theirs.
3. Last nights ball movement was nothing special. GS defense just plain sucked. You need an even better effort against LA. 
4. Hopefully Damon will not see the light of day off the bench or Derek Fisher will kill us.


----------



## catinahat (Jan 2, 2003)

This is the first game against the Lakers in the Post Damon starting era. I think it makes it more difficult for the Lakers. I am not sure how they are going to deal with Pippen. Hopefully he has a great game as well as Wallace and Anderson...or Bonzi.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

*Head to Head*

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/headtohead/team-headtohead/POR/LAL

Look at thoes #'s we are pretty even in almost all catagories. I still say we will whippem tonight. 

They are a dirty team. 50% more Flagrant fouls   


This is the game for Portland. They have to have this. I've been waiting for this game for a month or so. 
In Los Angeles with Shaq doesn't get any better than this.   

So Cal Blazer Fan enjoy the game tonight. Practice your victory grin :laugh: 


*GO BLAZERS GO BLAZERS *


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Uni's: Red vs. White? Does anybody know.


----------



## JayBlazerFan (Jan 3, 2003)

*RED*



> Originally posted by <b>AtlantaBLAZERMan</b>!
> Uni's: Red vs. White? Does anybody know.


My guess is they start with white. After the 2 teams get acquainted, the uniforms will be RED. *Like in blood red!*

Oh how I hate the Lakers!!!! :upset:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

JBF, Curious.......Who _were_ your father's Blazers?


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

*Quit trying to shoot 3s!!!*

Blazers so far are 2/11 from the 3pt line....0/5 in the second quarter.

Since our guys are one of the worst 3-pt shooting teams in the league, why are they trying to use their weakest weapon against one of the best teams in the league?


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

*Actually....*

They are 2/13 for the half and 0/7 for the 2nd quarter. The live stats I was looking at weren't caught up yet.


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

Red vs. Yellow

Blazers on a 10-0 run in the middle of the 3rd.

The refs are terrible! I hate them (but you already knew that )


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

*I know...*

I am just a biased Blazer fan whining here, but don't you think Shaq has been getting alot of love from the refs here? I can think of 3 instances where I has been cleanly stripped or blocked and he got fouls for them. Also, no T on the spiking the ball?? .... on the contrary however, they did call that traveling on Shaq which almost NEVER happens, maybe if they give him an offensive foul or something I'll shut up!!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*CAN YOU JACK UP ANY MORE*

BAD THREE's?

Fargin A this is a disgrace.


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

Why do I do this to myself.....f'ing disgrace. What the hell kinda crap was that??

I know we're a better team then the schmidt that is LA.


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

I felt like the momentum swing was when Ruben got the 3 seconds in the key as Pippen knocked down the trey... thats the play that sticks out in my mind. 9 straight losses in LA :dead:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

And, did ya freakin have to let Kobe take that last shot to get 40 pts?


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

Did I mention that I hate LA with a passion that is unholy and unlawful?

ARGGGGHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Jeez, will this team ever stop melting down in crunch time?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> And, did ya freakin have to let Kobe take that last shot to get 40 pts?


I think it was unclassy thing to do on Kobe's part. You got the W..you don't need to rub it in their noses.

I guess his stats are more important to him then being a good sport.

In the old days, he would have been leveled for that shot. Maybe someone shoulda done that.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

I guess I was wrong about the final score. 

Man, Do we have the dumbest players or Coach?

How do we put up 24 threes? 12 by our PF.

I would be happy if he makes it or shoot a good %.

What were they talking about in timeouts?

The sad part is the Lakers looked awful!!! We were worst.:hurl:


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> 
> 
> I think it was unclassy thing to do on Kobe's part. You got the W..you don't need to rub it in their noses.
> ...


Totally agree with ya Hap.

The guy is all about himself and only himself. What a pompous jackass.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>talman</b>!
> Did I mention that I hate LA with a passion that is unholy and unlawful?
> 
> ARGGGGHHHH!!!!!!


You think thats hate?

I hate this team with such a passion that it burns deep within my soul and if there ever was an alien species who came to the planet and challenged the Lakers to a game of ball for control of the earth, I'd openly root for the Aliens.

If there was a team made up of Stalin, Hitler, Sadaam, OSB, and Jeff Dahmer, I'd root for that team over the Lakers.

I'd root for the Yankees.

That alone says enough.


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

It's called venting.....


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> 
> 
> I guess his stats are more important to him then being a good sport.
> ...


I've been saying that for years. A lots of time we give up and cave. We should fight with everything we got. Like the Pistons of old!!!


on another note, by going to the hoop Bonzi(can he make 2 on the row in crunch time) gets to the line everytime. Why can the rest of the team see that? Are we so much smarter than this guys?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Most of the threes the Blazers took were good... they forced a few towards the end, but I think that they were under such strict orders not to shoot threes that it adversely effected their offensive flow.

So, a crappy, crappy game tonight. I didn't really understand how were were in it so long based on our lack of FTs, our poor 3 point shooting, and our numerous mental mistakes and TOs.

*The Good*

Dale Davis: He had 5 fouls, and only 2 points (luckily I sat him in fantasy basketball tonight!) but he had his best game against Shaq that I can remember. It probably helped that Shaq wasn't 100%, but you play against the hand that's dealt. DD played good interior defense and had some good rebounds.

Bonzi Wells: Yeah, he struggled early, and yeah, he missed several big free throws down the stretch. But he was the ONLY one showing up on the offensive end towards the end of the game, and his willingness to repeatedly attack the basket is hopefully a good sign of how he's going to play in the future.

Jeff McInnis, Arvydas Sabonis: They both played well. McInnis was almost single-handedly keeping the game close for a few minutes in the second quarter, and Sabas did a very nice job on the glass and defensively against Shaq.

*The Bad*

Rasheed Wallace: 23 points (good), 25% from 3's (OK), 3 rebounds (HORRIBLE). He had so many open looks at the basket that he shoulda had 40 points. Instead, he missed a bunch of easy shots, went 10-27 from the floor and the team couldn't get him in a position to score for anything in the 4th quarter. He has GOT to be able to get the ball on the post against Mark Madsen. Not all of that is his fault, but some of it is...

Scottie Pippen: Man, he was bad! One assist, 6 TOs, 5 PFs, 6-13 shooting (3rd-most shots on the team) including a horrible, horrible airball and a general inability to beat anyone off the dribble at any point in the game. He had a chance to foul Kobe hard in transition TWICE but instead let Kobe dunk over him and have a layup without even challenging... instead he made a moronic foul on Kobe with 2.8 seconds in the 3rd, handing the Lakers a free point. Terrible game for Scottie.

Derek Anderson: 2-10 from the floor, including a last-second 3 pointer that went in (some salve for the burn of having him active on my fantasy team tonight). He just wasn't a factor offensively (1 free throw, a defensive 3 second (technical) shot) and he's going to be the defensive weak link for the foreseeable future... he wasn't as bad as Pippen, and he wasn't as bad on as large of a scale as Wallace, but when DA goes 1-9 for 99% of the game and only scores 3 points in 41 minutes, it's going to be TOUGH for Portland to beat many teams.

*The Ugly*

Ruben Patterson: 1 rebound in 15 minutes. Handed Shaq an extra free throw (and a point) via a lane violation when the game was still in doubt, and got whistled for a ticky-tack 3 second call because he didn't clear out of the lane right before Pippen hit a 3 pointer (in the 4th, when Portland was up by 1). He didn't play as badly as the three guys I listed above, but he made fewer plays and more mental mistakes than any other Blazer (ZR doesn't really count, since he played 2 minutes... although he DID manage the same number of rebounds in that time).

I hate losing to the Lakers, but LA just played better than Portland did tonight. I don't think that this is really a long-term issue, because this is about as poorly as Portland can play, but the inconsistency of the Blazers is as maddening as ever...

Ed O.


----------



## blazerfan4life (Dec 31, 2002)

GGGGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

Do I need to say more.......2 steps forward....1 step back....:upset:  :upset:  :upset:  :upset:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> I think it was unclassy thing to do on Kobe's part. You got the W..you don't need to rub it in their noses.
> 
> I guess his stats are more important to him then being a good sport.
> ...


What a bunch of nonsense. The Lakers had to shoot to avoid a 24-second clock violation. Horry looked for Kobe because Horry knew that he had only 38 at the time.

What's he supposed to do, throw it out of bounds?


----------



## blazerfan4life (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> 
> 
> What a bunch of nonsense. The Lakers had to shoot to avoid a 24-second clock violation. Horry looked for Kobe because Horry knew that he had only 38 at the time.
> ...




hhhhmmmmmmmm

i think RONS a LAKER FAN...lol...if the roles were reverse and it was wallace or wells haveing alot of 40 points and they had 38...you would say the same thing


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

:laugh:

I just posted the same thing on the "Kobe for 40" thread...only I took the opposite stance.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> 
> 
> What a bunch of nonsense. The Lakers had to shoot to avoid a 24-second clock violation. Horry looked for Kobe because Horry knew that he had only 38 at the time.
> ...


Do what a lot of players do when the game is in hand. Let the 24 second clock run out. It happens all the time.

Take for example, in Bonzi's 1st full season, Blazers were winning a game against somebody (don't remember who) and were ahead by probably 20+..Game was running out and Bonzi decided (since the clock was running out) to go in for an uncontested dunk. Coach Dunleavy ran over to the other teams coach and apologized for it..

It's like an unwritten rule in sports. You don't rub it in.

Against the Knicks the other night, portland had 99 points with 20 seconds to go (and the game in hand). If they got 100, the crowd gets free chalupas! (bfd if you ask me). DA, instead of rubbing in the Knicks faces by going in for the easy score, dribbled the clock out.

It's called being classy, and not padding your own stats.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*game lost at the free throw line AND*

Way too many wasted long shots..
what is up with those missed 3 point shots ??

Get a clue..
you guys are not a 3 point shooting team..

whew..
there was a stinker tonight..

It looked to me like that Laker team was a plum for the picking..

But not when you have so many wasted shots..

That's nothing the Lakers did to the team..
they shot themselves in the foot.

ick !


----------



## blazerfan4life (Dec 31, 2002)

3 cheers for HAP.........:rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :cheers:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> Do what a lot of players do when the game is in hand. Let the 24 second clock run out. It happens all the time.
> 
> Take for example, in Bonzi's 1st full season, Blazers were winning a game against somebody (don't remember who) and were ahead by probably 20+..Game was running out and Bonzi decided (since the clock was running out) to go in for an uncontested dunk. Coach Dunleavy ran over to the other teams coach and apologized for it..
> ...


Your examples are "false analogy." (logical fallacy)

Neither example illustrates that there were more than 24 seconds when Portland had possession. *Of course* you run the time out 24 seconds or left. But when there are more than 24 seconds, you have to take the shot.

I've *never* seen any team run out the clock with *more* than 24 seconds on the clock in 35 years of being a basketball fan. Never.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blazerfan4life</b>!
> 3 cheers for HAP.........:rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :cheers:


I disagree with Hap... Kobe (a) knew the team had to get a shot up, and (b) is on a historic streak, that hitting a shot could continue.

A little selfish? Yeah. So what? It's not like the Lakers were up by 40 and Kobe was still in there. It was a nice, competitive game (despite all the Blazers' mistakes and horrible perimeter shooting) that the Lakers closed and the Blazers did not.

Ed O.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

From the running tape:


(0:30) [POR] Pippen Turnover: Out of Bounds (6 TO)
(0:09) [LAL 92-81] Bryant Running Jump: Made (40 PTS)
(0:00) [POR 84-92] Anderson Jump Shot: Made (6 PTS)
(0:00) End Game LAL 92, POR 84


Thus, Kobe shot with :03 left on the shot-clock to avoid a 24-second clock violation.


----------



## blazerfan4life (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> I disagree with Hap... Kobe (a) knew the team had to get a shot up, and (b) is on a historic streak, that hitting a shot could continue.
> ...


they had the game in hand.....they would have won even if KOBE didn't put up that shot......


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> 
> 
> Your examples are "false analogy." (logical fallacy)
> ...


you don't *have* to do anything.


> I've *never* seen any team run out the clock with *more* than 24 seconds on the clock in 35 years of being a basketball fan. Never.


Well then you must not pay attention to many games. I've seen it happen enough times to know it's common. I've seen teams try to make plays (passing a lot) and then not getting a shot off in time (and not a good shot.)


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> From the running tape:
> 
> 
> ...


so flipping what if they got a 24 second clock violation? 

THEY WERE GOING TO WIN. committing a turnover is not the end of the world there.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blazerfan4life</b>!
> 
> they had the game in hand.....they would have won even if KOBE didn't put up that shot......


So what? They would have won if they would have walked off the court after Kobe hit his shot, too.

They stayed on the court because it's what's done in the NBA.

Kobe shot because his teammate passed him the ball, his fans were calling for him to shoot, and the shot clock was at or near 3 seconds... plus because he wanted 40 points.

I don't see anything wrong with that. It seems that it's a bit of Blazers sour grapes and a bit of fuddy-duddyism over "class" and a corollary of the same argument that so many non-Blazers fans throw at us all the time.

Ed O.


----------



## thrice911 (Jul 15, 2002)

> Well then you must not pay attention to many games. I've seen it happen enough times to know it's common. I've seen teams try to make plays (passing a lot) and then not getting a shot off in time (and not a good shot.)


I believe Ron meant he has never seen a team purposely run commit a 24 second violation. Of course he has seen it happen in accident!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> 
> 
> so flipping what if they got a 24 second clock violation?
> ...


Simply because you don't practice stupid things, that's why.

I've watched thousands of games, Hap. I've simply never seen it.

As I pointed out in another thread, under similar circumstances, Portland would have done the same thing. And you know it, too.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> 
> so flipping what if they got a 24 second clock violation?
> 
> THEY WERE GOING TO WIN. committing a turnover is not the end of the world there.


Why should the Lakers give the Blazers any breaks? The Blazers are about as close to enemies of the Lakers as any team in the NBA (maybe the Kings are up there, too).

The Lakers probably enjoy beating the Blazers more than they do most teams, and Kobe probably enjoyed extending his record against Pippen, Patterson and the rest of the Blazers.

This is just part of human nature and a fact of life. Nobody was hurt, and it entertained the Lakers fans. I just don't see that it's a big deal.

Ed O.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*ugh..missed 3 pointers are ugly.*

Hey,did anybody else think that Jeff played better than Pip???
He should not have been pulled for Pippen..


----------



## blazerfan4life (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> So what? They would have won if they would have walked off the court after Kobe hit his shot, too.
> ...


ED...
if it was one of the Blazers doing that....wouldn't you be just a little ticked too

i do believe the BLAZERS will remember that...the next time they play the LAKERS


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> 
> 
> Simply because you don't practice stupid things, that's why.
> ...


and I don't like it when they do it. I didn't like it when Dale Davis kicked Rick Fox last year (or was it the year before?) in the head while Rick was on the ground..

and I *HATE* Rick Fox.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thrice911</b>!
> I believe Ron meant he has never seen a team purposely run commit a 24 second violation. Of course he has seen it happen in accident!


Exactly...sounds like a miscommunication.

I have never seen anyone take a 24-second clock violation *on purpose* with more than 24 seconds to go in a game with the game in hand in 35 years.

Hopefully, that run-on sentence will clear things up.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

*Well, that was frustrating...*

I just got home from the game. Tough loss to swallow.

At halftime, my friend asked me what the Blazers needed to do to win. I told him they needed to post Sheed up and they needed to attack the basket. 

What happens? The Blazers post Sheed up and attack the basket and outscore the Lakers by 10 in the 3rd. I'm starting to believe that they will win.

Then they go back to shooting jumpers (except for Bonzi). :upset: 

And I wish I could trust Bonzi to hit key free throws down the stretch. I just KNEW he was going to miss a bunch of them....

Well, it's tough to be a Blazer fan tonight.  Fortunately, tomorrow is another day......


----------



## thrice911 (Jul 15, 2002)

ED O, I think that you are being much too calm and rational after an ugly loss by your favorite team. I know that if the Lakers had lost, I would be acting just like many Blazer fans here, you should be angrier. JK


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

BTW, by my count (and my Laker fan friend's count as well), Kobe scored 2 points when Patterson was on the floor.

Yeah, that includes a good chunk of time in the 2nd quarter when Kobe was on the bench, but....

2 points!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blazerfan4life</b>!
> 
> ED...
> if it was one of the Blazers doing that....wouldn't you be just a little ticked too


Um. No... I am not even mad that the leading scorer from my least-favorite team in the NBA did it against my favorite team.

Do you think I'm a Lakers fan?



> i do believe the BLAZERS will remember that...the next time they play the LAKERS


As long as they remember all of the mistakes they made, and they play better for it: awesome!

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thrice911</b>!
> ED O, I think that you are being much too calm and rational after an ugly loss by your favorite team. I know that if the Lakers had lost, I would be acting just like many Blazer fans here, you should be angrier. JK


Hehe. If I wanted to be mad, I'd be mad at what the BLAZERS messed up on, not some trivial thing after the game was decided.

And I kinda got it off my chest with the "good, bad and the ugly" post earlier this thread.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> BTW, by my count (and my Laker fan friend's count as well), Kobe scored 2 points when Patterson was on the floor.
> 
> Yeah, that includes a good chunk of time in the 2nd quarter when Kobe was on the bench, but....
> ...


Wow. SportsCenter managed to show that 2 points and get a dig in at the "Kobe Stopper" (nudge-nudge) during their highlights tonight...

Ed O.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*the opposition says it the best tonight:*

Another great win vs. a quality opponent...

-- Kobe gets another 40 (imagine how many point he'd have had if not for the
"Kobe-stopper")....

-- Shaq looked good in his return, and could have had 40 himself had he made
most of the chip-shots he missed...

-- I like what Madsen's been doing for us. Not big numbers tonight, but
good hustle and effort. Got some critical reobunds. Didn't look like we
missed Samaki much, did it? I say keep giving him some minutes...

-- Rasheed is a fool. If I was the coach of the Blazers, I'd have EVERY
play start with Wallace posting-up his man down low. That seems like a
high-percentage play every time and we have no defense for it. Instead,
Rasheed took 12 three-pointers tonight (and made three). If he attempted 12
low-post shots instead, he'd have made six minimum. You do the math. 

-- I love Fish, but man, he can't finish. Missed a dunk and a lay-up
tonight. I keep dreaming that somehow we sign Payton in the offseason as a
free-agent. Doesn't he want to finish his career with a ring? Payton is a
defensive stud and creates off the dribble like the best of them... Ok, let
me dream at least...

-- I thought somebody said Sabonis came out of retirement? Someone forgot to
tell him.

-- Pippen still sucks. Clanged shots late in crunch time, as usual. Had a
turnover for every basket he made. [Note to Phil Jackson: we don't want his
tired, overrated ***... don't even think about it]

-- The Blazers are dopes. Or chokers. You decide. At the end of the
fourth, with the game still within 5 points, they start hurling up threes
left and right as if the clock was running out. Clang. Clang. Clang. Game
over.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Bonzi showed me that he aint afraid. If he hit some of the free throws at the end, it could have been a much different outcome. 

Who was guarding Sheed? Madsen? Uh, yeah, it doesn't take a brain surgeon or a couch potato coach like myself to figure out that sheed should get the ball in the post every time.

The 3 pointers killed the blazers tonight. There was a time near the end, when the Blazers were still in it and someone threw up a 3 that wasn't even close. The camera caught a shot of Cheeks and you could just see it in his face, it was like "what the **** are you guys doing?" 

Good sportmanship by Sheed and Bonzi after the buzzer.


----------



## blazerfan4life (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> Do you think I'm a Lakers Fan
> 
> Ed O.



You seem to act like it.....LOL


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

What hurts more than the loss..... Mark Madson had 6 pts against us!! That has to be a career high for him :no:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

I look at this thread, and, since I like to look at the bright side of things, this can only help our post count. Way to go, fellas.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> I look at this thread, and, since I like to look at the bright side of things, this can only help our post count. Way to go, fellas.


well, lord knows thats the only reason I did it.

 

say, did anyone see the FSNW e-mail segment? They read another one of my e-mails (forgot to sign it Hap tho).


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Oh, was your email the one that talked about when we trade our heart and soul (Drexler) for Otis Thorpe and a Euro scrub?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life_1</b>!
> Oh, was your email the one that talked about when we trade our heart and soul (Drexler) for Otis Thorpe and a Euro scrub?


wooop! wooop! wooop!

you are correct! (they edited out my line about "and a wasted 1st round draft pick")


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> 
> wooop! wooop! wooop!
> 
> you are correct! (they edited out my line about "and a wasted 1st round draft pick")


Dude... don't EVEN get me started on Marcelo Nicola

He's only 31 or 32... he's going to R0cK !

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Dude... don't EVEN get me started on Marcelo Nicola
> ...


do they even hold his rights anymore?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: the opposition says it the best tonight:*



> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> If I was the coach of the Blazers, I'd have EVERY play start with Wallace posting-up his man down low. That seems like a high-percentage play every time and we have no defense for it. Instead, Rasheed took 12 three-pointers tonight (and made three). If he attempted 12 low-post shots instead, he'd have made six minimum. You do the math.


This happens at the start of every third quarter of every game between the Lakers and Blazers. Sheed posts up three or four times, and he hurts us. And the Blazers usually win the quarter, just like they did tonight.

And every time, he gets lazy in the fourth and throws up lame 25-footers. And the Blazers lose their hold on the game.

It's amazing, it's the same script, over and over and over.

Don't ever change, Sheed.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: the opposition says it the best tonight:*



> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> 
> 
> This happens at the start of every third quarter of every game between the Lakers and Blazers. Sheed posts up three or four times, and he hurts us. And the Blazers usually win the quarter, just like they did tonight.
> ...



If this 3's are in the flow of offense (which, btw doesn't mean he shoots 12 GD THREE POINTERS) he's not bad. But give Madsen and the rest credit. They bothered him mightily.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

The Lakers were doing a good job of collapsing all night. Bonzi was the only Blazer able to beat ANYONE off the dribble, and while Wallace DID settle for a lot of 3 pointers, I'm confident that he'll generally shoot much better than 25% if he gets the high-quality looks he did tonight (and, really, one of the misses was a rushed last-second shot at the end of the 3rd from ~37 feet, so he effectively shot higher than 25%).

The Blazers actually didn't sputter until AFTER they stopped shooting 3 pointers. Excluding DA's freak last-second 3 and Wallace's desparation 37-footer at the end of the 3rd, the team went 5-22 from the 3 point range.

Through 3 quarters, the team had shot 5-19, and were winning by 3. They had gone 3-6 from 3's in the third, which was at least PARTLY responsible for the lead they enjoyed.

When DA missed a 3, with 4:48 to go in the game, which was the team's next attempt, the Blazers were down by 1.

It's possible these were unrelated, but I think that it was the result in a coaching change that seems like it SHOULD have worked.

The team (other than Bonzi) then proceeded to look tentative and unsure of themselves offensively, as they obviously were told in no uncertain terms to not shoot 3's and didn't look like they knew what to do when the Lakers were packing their defense down on them.

I think that it would have been preferable to let the team keep shooting from the perimeter (or, rather, from 3's, since Wallace and Pippen each took shots that were close to the 3 point line), and gamble that the shots were EVENTUALLY going to go in at a decent clip. If the Blazers had hit a couple 3's to start the 4th, the Lakers would have had to extend their defense and made penetration possible and Wallace's post-up game easier.

Ed O.


----------



## blazerfan4life (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Dude... don't EVEN get me started on Marcelo Nicola
> ...


hhhmmm yea when is he going to play for us....is he going to pull a SABAS....lol


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Why didn't we see Sabonis in during the last stretch of the game? He does four times the job on O'Neal than Davis does.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> Why didn't we see Sabonis in during the last stretch of the game? He does four times the job on O'Neal than Davis does.


Well, Davis blocked O'Neal once and another time when he got a foul called on him, but it was close.

Meanwhile, Kobe took it to Sabonis on a drive in the 4th quarter and Sabonis didn't even move towards him; it looked like Matador defense and/or Sabonis was nailed to the floor.

I don't think Cheeks was too impressed with that.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

The truth is LA owns our team mentally and it shows with all the dumb mistakes our team makes against them every flipping game. Missed foul shots by Bonzi, turnovers, not understanding our strengths with Sheed in the low post, and becoming a jump shooting team and taking bad shots at that. That is not our teams game, it's cutting to the hoop and faced paced transition ball. What gives? Until the Blazers can mentally turn the page LA will punk them till the end of time! Sorry but it's true! LA knows they own us mentally and that's what beats us every time.:upset:


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

Whoops...


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*oh terrible..that's terrible !*

Nope.
Don't buy it...
poor play down the stretch cost a couple games this year..

Name me anything the Lakers did last night that looked that hot..

A couple of shots made...
NO 3 POINT SHOT ATTEMPTS...game would have been different..

I said couple days ago..
so what..Kobe gets a ton of points..
That in itself would not win the game...
and it would have been true last night..
but my gosh Blazers...make some smart plays down the stretch..

And Jeff is a better player for the Lakers than Pip...
boy he stunk it up..
I feel the Lakers will not win this year...
they barely got by a stinking play team...AT HOME !

Feel good...
Blazers will beat em..
home court advantage will be a factor.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>talman</b>!
> Whoops...


talman, editing an edit by a mod or an admin is a no-no, but I'll let it pass this one time.

Interesting that we had an earthquake last night here, isn't it? :|

If it had been much worse, and people had died as a result, I wonder how you would feel about your ill-timed post, hmmm?

Anyway, you should know that attacking an entire fan base, or even broader, an entire city's population as you did is against the guidelines established on this web site.

You can Laka-hate all you want, I really don't give a damn. Personally, I am really astonished at the amount of such LA-hate up in the Pacific Northwest, having read posts like that for three years now; it certainly isn't reciprocal down here in southern California. (Does that make us, as a population, better people overall?  )

Kind of a childish ignorance, don't you think?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> The truth is LA owns our team mentally and it shows with all the dumb mistakes our team makes against them every flipping game. Missed foul shots by Bonzi, turnovers, not understanding our strengths with Sheed in the low post, and becoming a jump shooting team and taking bad shots at that. That is not our teams game, it's cutting to the hoop and faced paced transition ball. What gives? Until the Blazers can mentally turn the page LA will punk them till the end of time! Sorry but it's true! LA knows they own us mentally and that's what beats us every time.:upset:


Terrible hit the nail on the head here. I have said the same thing.

The only player on the Blazers that's not intimidated is Bonzi Wells. He took it to the basket time and again, drawing fouls on Shaq and others. The rest of the guys took bad, bad shots.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

*I feel like I'm in a time warp!*

Check out this boxscore from last night's game. Notice who started at PG for the Lakers and scored 6 points.

Box Score 

 

I must have missed something last night, because I don't remember seeing him play......


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> 
> 
> talman, editing an edit by a mod or an admin is a no-no, but I'll let it pass this one time.
> ...


As I said in my edit, I was venting as were other people in this thread. I'd never wish that on anyone or any city.

LA has come to represent all that I hate about the game that I am so passionate about (I won't go into it here) but as I said, I was just venting and blowing off some steam.

Thanks for the lecture.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: I feel like I'm in a time warp!*



> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> Check out this boxscore from last night's game. Notice who started at PG for the Lakers and scored 6 points.
> 
> I must have missed something last night, because I don't remember seeing him play......


i'm seeing this mistake everywhere...

I miss harp and all, but i'm pretty sure it was fisher out there last night


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*hey Ron...*

You have turned into a bit of a baiter here..
how come you are so active in a Blazer forum??


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Everyone on this board knows that I can't stand the Lakers and would love nothing more than to see our boys destroy them on a nightly basis! In saying that, it must also be noted that our team whenever we play the Lakers lose before the tip off even gets thrown up. Why? We are scared of failing against this team and we don't play our best ball. The Lakers have a huge mental edge on our team and it shows. Our team plays not to lose, or better yet not to be embarrassed, and they play to win. This can NO longer be overlooked! Have any of you ever played a team in sports that you knew you could beat 9 out of 10 times? When you played that team didn't you feel you could turn it on at will and that other team would melt? Well that's what happens to our Blazers against LA. If Portland is up five they don't know what to do, they just choke and find a way to lose. This is a team that's not ready to win it all. Afraid of being the best if that makes sense! The road to the championship will go through LA at some point in the play offs. The Blazers have got to toughen up mentally and take it from the Lakers cause they aren't worried about beating us. That's for sure!

On a side note I'm very skeptical of Pip and Phils relationship. For years I've watched a six time champion play the game away to the Lakers. I do not think Pip should start when we play LA anymore! I believe it's almost a conflict of interest the way these two seem to fondle one another. Since Phil has all but said he's going after Pip in the offseason, then I say go back and play for DADDY baby Pip you can't win it on your own it seems. I for one wont have to watch you tank another game to LA with high school like decision making. confused: Pip can not be afraid to beat his old coach and lead us at the same time through LA. It just wont work!That's why he should sit against LA in the future or until he's traded there in the offseason; that and I don't really know where Pip's loyalty is when playing against Phil. :upset: Sorry but I've watched him screw up against the Lakers to many times now. Only with the Lakers does he do this!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: hey Ron...*



> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> You have turned into a bit of a baiter here..
> how come you are so active in a Blazer forum??


Non-sequitir, jackie.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: hey Ron...*



> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> You have turned into a bit of a baiter here..
> how come you are so active in a Blazer forum??


I won't answer entirely for Ron, but he's not baiting, and as has been mentioned numerous times, BasketballBoards.net "works" differently than some other boards in that the team boards aren't necessarily just for fans of that team, but is a board to discuss that team. So Bulls, Lakers and Heat fans can and do float around a lot. Not many of us Blazers fans do that, though, because most of us are just not used to it, I think.

Ed O.


----------

